# Old Gravely. How much$



## GeneWiesehuegel (Sep 20, 2014)

Too big for the new house/yard. 1979 Gravely 8163T, 16hp Onan, 48" deck. All original, I would say fair to good condition, still mows great.fully functional. Anyone have an idea what she is worth.

Thanks


----------

